# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دانلود fast report

## man_iran

من دنبال یه گزارشگیر سبک و مناسب می گشتم که با توجه به تاپیک های انجمن، این رو انتخاب کردم.
حالا از کجا میتونم آخرین نسخش رو تهیه کنم؟ تویه سایت اصلیش نسخه دموش هست.
آخرین نسخه کرک شده تویه بازار چه نسخه ایست؟ شما لینک دانلود از این نسخه دارید؟
ممنون

----------


## s3rv3r

برو سايت راسخون پيدا ميكني. اينجا فعاليت وارز ممنوعه داداش

----------

